# Up-State New York Ralley



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what are the steps to getting a ralley started? I'm sure you need to find a campground, and a date. But I don't know what else you need to do.

Also, if we can get one going for us Up-Staters, who would be interested in attending?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You've taken the first step.









Post for interest, pick a weekend that works (you can use the poll feature if you want), pick a location. It's easiest if you can call the campground and get a block of sites set aside for a few weeks. Then everyone else just calls and reserves the individual sites. All that's left then is planning activities, like campfire gatherings, potlucks, etc. Sometimes a campground has a building you can hold a potluck in if the weather doesn't cooperate.

BTW, a rally can be as small as 2 OB'ers (often referred to as a mini-rally). These are easily setup by announcing a date and location and seeing if anyone wants to join you.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i think if you get out to a rally







down the lane, book a campground and dates and they will come









Seriously, send some messages to the people you see on here in your area, get a feel for dates/places and start looking and collaborating. Dan, Twoelkhounds is from upstate as well as many others...... If it fit our schedule, we would come. we planned one last September where we just posted it as a mini rally with a potluck dinner, blocked off some sites "and the people came".

We send our schedule out to friends both on and off of here, and we post our schedule when we book it........ with many of those trips becoming mini weekends.

We had 20 families this past weekend - at least 10 were families we met here......

"build it and they will come"

Hope that helps........


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I am in if the dates work out. Maybe somewhere in the Finger Lakes region (centrally located for all us New Yorkers). Maybe even get a few out-of-staters from Pennsylvania.









Summer is already pretty full, so it will all be about timing.

DAN


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I am in if the dates work out. Maybe somewhere in the Finger Lakes region (centrally located for all us New Yorkers). Maybe even get a few out-of-staters from Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are in the same boat, most of our season is booked by February, i do not think we booked anything for September yet..... ..... I love upstate NY, beautiful places to go!!








lake George or Champlain







might be a rally that would garner interest for next year









I know someplace like that might be on someones radar as a nice trip for next year


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I am in if the dates work out. Maybe somewhere in the Finger Lakes region (centrally located for all us New Yorkers). Maybe even get a few out-of-staters from Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finger Lakes....we will be there towards the end of June at the Watkins Glen KOA!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Can anyone tell me what are the steps to getting a ralley started? I'm sure you need to find a campground, and a date. But I don't know what else you need to do.
> 
> Also, if we can get one going for us Up-Staters, who would be interested in attending?


Congrats!, as Nathan mentioned, you've taken the first step!

The campground you are considering should preferably be big enough to support a large group. This helps for planning dinners, get togethers, etc. I would contact a campground and let them know you would like to plan a rally and ask if they could block off some sites. I would also inquire about any discounts, etc.

Another suggestion would be to check out the rally pages of current (and previous) rallies to see the flow of events - to get some ideas for activities, etc.

Good Luck!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Rick Knows - He da Man behind the plans









Congrats on being a moderator!!!!


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Can anyone tell me what are the steps to getting a ralley started? I'm sure you need to find a campground, and a date. But I don't know what else you need to do.
> 
> Also, if we can get one going for us Up-Staters, who would be interested in attending?


We'd be interested in a week-end get together.
Mary


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Hay it sounds like the ball is rolling. Thanks for all the input everyone. I know our summer is pretty full, we might have a weekend or two left. But if not, maybe the fall? Or like someone mentioned, next year, Lake George, Champlain... I'd be up for that.

I'll still try to see if we can get something going this year and keep everyone posted. Til then, if anyone else is interested, keep your posts comming. (I don't even have my OB yet and here I am trying to get a ralley going)

We are going to be in Allegany State Park Memorial Weekend, Sprague Brook May 14th - 17th, And up in the Thousand Islands at Kring Point from July 6th-20th. We have a few other trips planned, just don't know the dates.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I am in if the dates work out. Maybe somewhere in the Finger Lakes region (centrally located for all us New Yorkers). Maybe even get a few out-of-staters from Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan,

Finger Lakes sounds great. Any idea's where? I'm not familiar with any of the private campgrounds, and I don't know if the state parks would allow us to hold a bunch of sites. In the meantime, I'll do some research.


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Hay it sounds like the ball is rolling. Thanks for all the input everyone. I know our summer is pretty full, we might have a weekend or two left. But if not, maybe the fall? Or like someone mentioned, next year, Lake George, Champlain... I'd be up for that.
> 
> I'll still try to see if we can get something going this year and keep everyone posted. Til then, if anyone else is interested, keep your posts comming. (I don't even have my OB yet and here I am trying to get a ralley going)
> 
> We are going to be in Allegany State Park Memorial Weekend, Sprague Brook May 14th - 17th, And up in the Thousand Islands at Kring Point from July 6th-20th. We have a few other trips planned, just don't know the dates.


Is Sprague Brook in Dansville? That's close, if it is. I'll check our calendar. We do Lake George every August. Been going there for alompst 7 years now. Staying someplace different this summer, Adirondak Camping Village. Ever been there?
Mary


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Mary said:


> Hay it sounds like the ball is rolling. Thanks for all the input everyone. I know our summer is pretty full, we might have a weekend or two left. But if not, maybe the fall? Or like someone mentioned, next year, Lake George, Champlain... I'd be up for that.
> A
> I'll still try to see if we can get something going this year and keep everyone posted. Til then, if anyone else is interested, keep your posts comming. (I don't even have my OB yet and here I am trying to get a ralley going)
> 
> We are going to be in Allegany State Park Memorial Weekend, Sprague Brook May 14th - 17th, And up in the Thousand Islands at Kring Point from July 6th-20th. We have a few other trips planned, just don't know the dates.


Is Sprague Brook in Dansville? That's close, if it is. I'll check our calendar. We do Lake George every August. Been going there for alompst 7 years now. Staying someplace different this summer, Adirondak Camping Village. Ever been there?
Mary
[/quote]

Sprague Brook is near Springville, NY 30 minutes south of Buffalo. Quite a ways from Dansville. (directly across from Kissing Bridge Ski Resort if you know where that is)

Adirondak Camping Village looks very nice. My wife wants to go to Lake George. How big is it? Good spot for a ralley?


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Hay it sounds like the ball is rolling. Thanks for all the input everyone. I know our summer is pretty full, we might have a weekend or two left. But if not, maybe the fall? Or like someone mentioned, next year, Lake George, Champlain... I'd be up for that.
> A
> I'll still try to see if we can get something going this year and keep everyone posted. Til then, if anyone else is interested, keep your posts comming. (I don't even have my OB yet and here I am trying to get a ralley going)
> 
> We are going to be in Allegany State Park Memorial Weekend, Sprague Brook May 14th - 17th, And up in the Thousand Islands at Kring Point from July 6th-20th. We have a few other trips planned, just don't know the dates.


Is Sprague Brook in Dansville? That's close, if it is. I'll check our calendar. We do Lake George every August. Been going there for alompst 7 years now. Staying someplace different this summer, Adirondak Camping Village. Ever been there?
Mary
[/quote]

Sprague Brook is near Springville, NY 30 minutes south of Buffalo. Quite a ways from Dansville. (directly across from Kissing Bridge Ski Resort if you know where that is)

Adirondak Camping Village looks very nice. My wife wants to go to Lake George. How big is it? Good spot for a ralley?
[/quote]
Is Sprague Brook a private or public campground? Haven't been to Adirondak Campground. Reviews look positive.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, we normally camp in State campgrounds so I have limited knowledge of private campgrounds. Lake George is nice, I live about 20 miles from there. I have heard good things about the Lake George RV Park, but it is expensive, up to $70 per night depending.

I have been to the Whiteface KOA near Lake Placid. It is located in the high peaks region of the Adirondacks, beautiful country. The campground is pretty nice and is reasonably priced, about $40 per night as I recall. My only concern is that it is kind of out of the way for Outbackers from Western New York.

I suggested the Finger Lakes since it is centrally located. Unfortunately, I have no experience with any of the private campgrounds in the region. We did go to Fairhaven Beach State Park this past weekend and it was pretty nice. Campground is located near Oswego on Lake Ontario. It has electric only sites, but no water or sewer. We liked it so much that we booked Columbus Day weekend when we got home, a three day trip. They have many sites left on Columbus Weekend, maybe a possibility? Only negative is it is first come, first serve. No blocking out of sites.

DAN


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

we have been to Watkins glen state park..... very nice, lots to do, beautiful area.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Depending on location and timing, we could be in - coming from Ottawa, Canada this time instead of NY. Met Dan at last year's rally in CT...these are a great time, especially the OB tours, mod reviews, and of course, the pot luck. It's great to get little tips and tricks from new and old friends and laze around, Outback style!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Mary said:


> Hay it sounds like the ball is rolling. Thanks for all the input everyone. I know our summer is pretty full, we might have a weekend or two left. But if not, maybe the fall? Or like someone mentioned, next year, Lake George, Champlain... I'd be up for that.
> A
> I'll still try to see if we can get something going this year and keep everyone posted. Til then, if anyone else is interested, keep your posts comming. (I don't even have my OB yet and here I am trying to get a ralley going)
> 
> We are going to be in Allegany State Park Memorial Weekend, Sprague Brook May 14th - 17th, And up in the Thousand Islands at Kring Point from July 6th-20th. We have a few other trips planned, just don't know the dates.


Is Sprague Brook in Dansville? That's close, if it is. I'll check our calendar. We do Lake George every August. Been going there for alompst 7 years now. Staying someplace different this summer, Adirondak Camping Village. Ever been there?
Mary
[/quote]

Sprague Brook is near Springville, NY 30 minutes south of Buffalo. Quite a ways from Dansville. (directly across from Kissing Bridge Ski Resort if you know where that is)

Adirondak Camping Village looks very nice. My wife wants to go to Lake George. How big is it? Good spot for a ralley?
[/quote]
Is Sprague Brook a private or public campground? Haven't been to Adirondak Campground. Reviews look positive.

I believe it is a county owned park. The only county owned park with camping in Erie county. It used to be privately owned from what I understand. The main features are a glen with hiking, and the mountain biking association maintains miles of trails in the park. There are a couple of small lakes for fishing too. There is one electric loop that is open all year and many non open for the season. We might take the OB for a weekend this winter for a ski trip. Best of all for me it is the closest campground to my house. (20 min)
[/quote]


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Unfortunately, we normally camp in State campgrounds so I have limited knowledge of private campgrounds. Lake George is nice, I live about 20 miles from there. I have heard good things about the Lake George RV Park, but it is expensive, up to $70 per night depending.
> 
> I have been to the Whiteface KOA near Lake Placid. It is located in the high peaks region of the Adirondacks, beautiful country. The campground is pretty nice and is reasonably priced, about $40 per night as I recall. My only concern is that it is kind of out of the way for Outbackers from Western New York.
> 
> ...


We mainly camp in state parks also. They are usually on prime realestate, lakes, glens, gorges.... So their settings are beautiful. It's tough to find nice private campgrounds. We find they usually have water on the sites which is nice as the state parks do not. (I'm sure you already know that)

The finger lakes ARE centrally located, but I would have no problem going to the Adirondaks if we had too. So far, I think I'm the farthest. If we do go to the finger lakes, I know there are 3 state parks near Ithica with awsome glens. Your camping pass permits you into all 3 parks and they're just minutes from eachother. Maybe if we go during a non-prime time there will be enough sites between the 3?

I have a Delorme Gazetteer gps map of NY. It has most of the campgrounds in the state in there, and their ammenities. It's only 19.95 and worth every penny. We have found lots of campgrounds in it. Then we look them up on-line.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

We might make a trip to it if the schedule works out. We haven't been to the area since Lake George RV park about 4 years ago.

10-10-10 is Super Dirt Week for Columbus Day weekend this year. If you're camping in the area then you have to see a few races! When we were there were some snow flurries!


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Depending on location and timing (like everyone else!), we'd be interested. If it's within 4hrs of Syracuse (which, most of NY is) we should be good to go... I doubt baby girl would be able to roll for more than 4hrs in the truck. Finger Lakes, ADKs, Niagra Falls, Lake George... all sound like good spots. Lake Ontario also has some good spots (Brennans Bay, Brennans Beach, Association Island, Rainbow Shores, etc.).


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

ZoccNY said:


> Depending on location and timing (like everyone else!), we'd be interested. If it's within 4hrs of Syracuse (which, most of NY is) we should be good to go... I doubt baby girl would be able to roll for more than 4hrs in the truck. Finger Lakes, ADKs, Niagra Falls, Lake George... all sound like good spots. Lake Ontario also has some good spots (Brennans Bay, Brennans Beach, Association Island, Rainbow Shores, etc.).


Good to know. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

Might I suggest the Villages RV park at the Turning Stone. It is about 15 minutes east of Syracuse right off interstate 90 In Verona. The RV park is spread out with some smaller sections, all roads in the park are paved . The sites are paved and very flat. There ia a shuttle bus that comes and will take you to the Casion for free. There hiking trails, Heated pool and hot tub. Golf courses near by. We usually go their every year for 4 or 5 days.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

We've been to Turning Stone, it really nice. The casino does a good job with live stage shows. my 2 cents

kevin

Ps: nice stop off after Maine rally


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Time and dates pending, you can count in NJ.

We stayed at Schroon River CG 2 years ago and had a good time, for about half of the cost of the others that are in Lake George Village itself. It was about 15min North. Love the whole area tho , so we would go.

Jim


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I would love to in 2011, but 2010 is pretty much a done deal for us. We want to explore all of upstate NY...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Up-State,
I almost passed up this thread. I always concidered Buffalo area as Western NY and the Addirondacks as upstate. Glad I snooped in here. Adirondac has 8th lake SP which is between 7th and 8th lakes. Sites are flat and a lake on each end of the park gives plenty of water access. There are islands that can be canoed to for day outings or overnite tenting with the boys for a special treat. Its just north of Old Forge. IN our area there is the Jellystone in North Java with a great water park and paddle boats and kayaks all included in the price. Kids will love it. Site terrain varies. There is also a pool and swimming beach.
Jellystone in Mexico is a good park also. They have daily wagon rides with Yogi and or Boo Boo, a pool a couple of play grounds and there is a steam that runs through the park for playing in and tubing at times. Easy to get to from 104 ot I81. Samson SP on Seneca lake has a great view and good bike riding and tennis courts and if you bring a boat there is all that the lake has to offer. Also not far from the wineries. Some of the finger lakes campgrounds are miserable to get into as they are on the steep sides of the valleys that the lakes lay in. Hold your breath going out and pray that your tranny will get you up into them.
Bob


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Rubrhammer said:


> Up-State,
> I almost passed up this thread. I always concidered Buffalo area as Western NY and the Addirondacks as upstate. Glad I snooped in here. Adirondac has 8th lake SP which is between 7th and 8th lakes. Sites are flat and a lake on each end of the park gives plenty of water access. There are islands that can be canoed to for day outings or overnite tenting with the boys for a special treat. Its just north of Old Forge. IN our area there is the Jellystone in North Java with a great water park and paddle boats and kayaks all included in the price. Kids will love it. Site terrain varies. There is also a pool and swimming beach.
> Jellystone in Mexico is a good park also. They have daily wagon rides with Yogi and or Boo Boo, a pool a couple of play grounds and there is a steam that runs through the park for playing in and tubing at times. Easy to get to from 104 ot I81. Samson SP on Seneca lake has a great view and good bike riding and tennis courts and if you bring a boat there is all that the lake has to offer. Also not far from the wineries. Some of the finger lakes campgrounds are miserable to get into as they are on the steep sides of the valleys that the lakes lay in. Hold your breath going out and pray that your tranny will get you up into them.
> Bob


Glad you found this thread also. I'm pretty sure anything north on NYC area is considered up-state. Western New York, Central New York, Fingerlakes Region, Southern Tier, Adirondak Region,....It's all up-state. I know the numbered lakes you speak of. I've been to old forge and drove right by them. Never been to the park you speek of though. Sounds awsome. I will check it out.I've been through the Jullystone in N. Java, but never camped there. We're not far from eachother. I'm in Orchard Park.

I'll be in Allegany St Pk Mem weekend. And in the thousand Islands july 6-21. Woodstream in August which I think is near you. Hopefully we run into eachother some time.

John


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey John
Gainsville is a good hour from me.I'm up near Lake Ontario. Actually have to change my sig to Middleport. Not planning on getting out much this summer as I have a ton of projects to finish before hitting the road in October for the winter. I also have a lot of stuff to thin out. 
Bob


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Love the Middleport/Lockport area. Good luck getting all your stuff done. Maybe we'll run into eachother next year at an Up-state ralley.


----------

